# Anybody Using Pedals Routed Into A DAW?



## chimuelo (Oct 7, 2019)

Theres just way too many pedals out there and searching for types doesn't help find all available becuse theyve got really stupid names.

For example my most recent Meris Hedra is an amazing MIDI Controlled Delay/Chorus/Pitch Shifter although the name is un revealing, this is a bad ass DSP based effects processor.
I know everyone likes UAD but they really need to get some of these programmers onboard.
Sure its nice having a spot on emulation of an effect, but my Big Sky Reverb Pedal has dozens of algorithms I didn't know even existed.

Share your choices as Im shocked how many options are available.

Im currently using Strymon Deco, Mobius, Timeline, Big Sky and the Meris Hedra.
The Tape Saturation and Flange on the Deco makes my u-He Satin look like freeware.
The distortion added is so sick and viynl-ish you’ll laugh.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a modest pedal collection (and I'm too modest to post a picture, as then I'd be told to join a program).

Oddly I don't use them in the DAW, unless they are in line with an amp sim, and I use few amp sims, preferring to put a microphone in front of a loudspeaker.

I probably should be experimenting with the pedals. There are some amazing stomp boxes out there.

I've spent time using friends' Strymon pedals. I don't know that I'd compare them to plugins directly, but they do an awful lot of cool things, and they do them well.

My collection is centered around Foxrox and Pigtronix for the most part. There are others, of course.

As long as you aren't risking financial ruin I'd suggest checking both companies out. I can go into much more detail if asked<G>!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 17, 2019)

I always like reading Scan Audio’s blog and thats where I first saw a mini review of the Meris Hedra Pedal.
Since then I incorporated it into my rig.

Quick results.
Cleanest Chorus since the Ensoniq DP4
Pitch/Delay or oar with Eventide
Excellent Special FX.

Truly surprising harmonizing/pitch shifting as I add 5ths and a +8va to a 3 Oscillator Analog synth and its so transparent.
Its sound is impressive.


----------



## whinecellar (Oct 17, 2019)

Just getting into this as well. Boss’ new DC-2W is a decent replacement for my beloved Dimension D Chorus (use it all the time for vintage mono synths and DX7 patches), and the Specular Tempus is a killer verb/delay pedal - sounds stupid good. Also loving the new Source Audio Collider verb/delay. Good times!


----------



## merlinhimself (Oct 17, 2019)

Ive been wanting to build an fx pedal board to route stuff to for awhile! one day


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 17, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## synkrotron (Oct 18, 2019)

Some awesome pedal setups here  

I just have the HX Effects and an old Lexicon MPX500  

AND I hardly use them, which is a travesty. Software effects are just too accessible to be bothered with hardware effects. But that's just me being lazy, I guess.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 18, 2019)

I just have a Strymon BigSky on a send channel for some fun. 
My NordLead2X often takes advantage of it. But not only 
Those are the two things I use that are external to the DAW.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 18, 2019)

I use my pedal board w/ gtrs and bass, but not really as inserts/sends in the daw. Its more of a utility board (compressor, drives, modulations, delay & verbs), so I can get the right sound to record. I also track a DI at the same time. Rarely use it for other stuff, though, but I do a lot of meat and potatoes things, so maybe thats why.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 18, 2019)

Charlie K. So glad you shared that sic pic.

I see you like that Amp Vibrato algo on Mobius.
I use it on 200A samples.
Serious 3 Dog Night quality.

Care to elaborate on some and their purpose?


----------



## Mornats (Oct 18, 2019)

I have one pedal for my bass a Zander Electronics Sono (https://www.zandercircuitry.co.uk/product/sono-bass-fuzz-preamp-pedal/) but I've never used any pedal in my DAW. I have an old Zoom B9 multi effects bass pedal that might be nice to play with in my DAW. No idea how to route out to it and back in though. I'm guessing I'd need more than my Focusrite Forte interface for that?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 18, 2019)

I actually traded out my Big Sky and kept one if my TC Fireworx.
Big Sky was packed with great sounding Algos but I really needed a more realistic sound as close to a big wooden stage in a Concert Hall as I could get.
TC has so many editing parameters I had to go with that because I base my whole sound on what Pianos sound like doing solo work.

I can get Big Sky sounds like Cloud and Swell using Hedra + Fireworx if need be, but just not my go to sound.

On October 23rd Strymon has a new Pedal that everyone is feverish for. Theyre good at plugging leaks.
Should be interesting though as it has 3 stomp switches.

Id love a dual Deco using 4 Tape Decks instead of 2.
Deco is the most incredible Sat/Tap Flange effect hands down.
I cant even listen to my u-He Satin after hearing one of those.

Below is my Chain of Custody using AUXs to blend and automate my effects in real time.
AUX 4 is a Gig FX Mega Wah, stereo model for Keyboards, I call it Filter.


----------

